# Eardley Norton



## kosarev (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi!

I have these pocket watch.repeater works perfectly! tell me please! what approximately production time? and what their market cost? yours faithfully


----------



## kosarev (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kosarev (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kosarev (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kosarev (Nov 15, 2013)

video

Ð Ð¸Ð¼ÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ°Ñ€ÐµÐ² - Google+


----------



## kosarev (Nov 15, 2013)

video

Ð Ð¸Ð¼ÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ°Ñ€ÐµÐ² - Google+


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, nice watch you have there, can't quite see the Silver marks but best guess to date is around 1780. As to value have a look at a few internet auction sites or take it to your local auction house


----------

